# Phenomenal winter ling fishing



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

On Sunday myself and 8 others braved the 20-30 knot winds and air temps in the 20's for a spot of ling fishing.

You can view the results in my photo gallery. Be sure to click on the picture titles for more details.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=11410


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*That used to be my boat*

Ling are my most favorite fish to eat and they keep forever....till you get em home and filet that succulent white meat from the bone.....tender.....flakey.....delicious...

Dang I typed that....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice pics! Private Boat? During Oct and Nov
of this year, ling were in so thick that I was
catching them in my crab traps out in DE.

It's scary to think how many I could have
caught if I had actually been trying to 
catch them.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job Jamie. I think that the ling caught inshore are spotted hake and the ones caught at the wrecks are of a different variety. I need to do one of these ling trips along with a long range BSB trip while the fishing is good. What does he charge for his trips?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, those are the same ugly fish that
I was getting in my nets Of course mine
were about 12"...still eating size though.
I actually caught a huge one on the MS
this past spring. About the size of one of the
two that Jamie is holding.

I was thinking about doing another seabass
trip but it is hard to justify all the money
for 25 seabass. It's nice when my wife
goes so we can keep 50, but after that
last 10 hr roundtrip boat ride I would
have to be suicidal to even mention it.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Gentleman,

The Jamaica II charges $65 for a 5am-5pm midrange trip. These used to be by reservation only, but no longer. Simply show up at the boat by 5 am.

The ling you caught in Delaware were most likely spotted(squirrel hake) they do not reach the size of the red hake(ling) pictured above. Both species are caught off DE but the spotted variety is more prevalent. The fish I caught this weekend were only about 5 miles offshore. The ling summer in the cool 150-250 foot depths of the mudhole. As the water temps cool many move inshore, but just as many remain in the mudhole and other deep areas year round. Typically the Jamaica II fishes mudhole wrecks on these trips but due to the limited number of passengers and good fishing available inshore the Captain made a wise decision to fish an area of rough bottom known as the Farms well inshore of the mudhole. The only drawback was the lack of variety in the catch. The deeper wrecks produce cod, pollock, white hake, and other species in addition to the ling.

If you want to do an offshore seabass trip I suggest heading north. You can catch plenty of jumbo seabass plus the porgy fishing has been phenomenal with some guys getting limits of 50 2-4 pounders in addition to seabass, ling, cod, pollock, and hake. My dad and I are going to try to get out this weekend. Believe me, bringing home a mix of 40-60 seabass, porgies and ling is well worth the long boat ride and cost of admission on the Big Jamaica. Keep in touch gents!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Talapia said:


> I was thinking about doing another seabass
> trip but it is hard to justify all the money
> for 25 seabass. It's nice when my wife
> goes so we can keep 50, but after that
> ...


It looks like Capt Jim has been catching a decent number of tilefish lately. I still don't know if I want to go north or south.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> It looks like Capt Jim has been catching a decent number of tilefish lately. I still don't know if I want to go north or south.


Yeah, it's a tough call. I like my space
and the trip South is like fishing on a charter.
I also like a little more variety and the 
possibility of getting more than just 25 seabass,
which means a trip North. Price is about 
the same for each so that is meaningless.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I made the paper

http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060222/SPORTS06/602220481/1020


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Duke of Fluke said:


> I made the paper
> 
> "James Cursi of Oxford, Pa., caught a 5 3/4-pound pool-winning ling"
> 
> ...


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

yep, dat be me!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I made the Star Ledger also

http://www.nj.com/columns/ledger/ristori/index.ssf?/base/columns-0/1140759988266090.xml&coll=1

My two lines of fame...Ah!


----------

